# Gerber vinyl cutters?



## SketchBox (Jan 4, 2008)

came across this brand today while trolling for cutter info. Have to admit in a vinyl newb and havent ever heard of them before, anybody here have any info on them? Gerber P2C™ Plotters - Gerber Scientific Products - Sign Making Equipment - Sign Making Solutions


----------



## Chani (Jun 18, 2007)

Two words: Stay away.

I'm speaking from second-hand experience, but Mark, my Fiance, works with Gerbers every day, and he hates them.

I don't mean to offend anyone with a Gerber machine, but that's what I've been told.

They were one of the first on the market with plotters, but they sort of rested on their laurels. They're over-engineered, and they haven't really changed much since they were introduced.

Another thing to think about is that many of them are sprocket-fed machines (okay, the one you linked to is friction fed), so be careful there. You wouldn't be able to use t-shirt vinyl with a sprocket-fed machine, and they're very wasteful.

Another thing, which MAY have been changed, but I'm not sure, is that in order to use different fonts in their design software, at least in the past, you needed to buy special fonts FROM GERBER.  You can't just download a font and plug it in. You can import fonts that were converted to objects or curves from another design program, but they won't be editable in Gerber's software.

One example of how Gerber rests on their laurels: They were one of the first (if not THE first) to come out with a vinyl printer, called the Gerber Edge. It's a thermal printer (meaning it uses ribbons), and only prints about 11" wide on 15" media (only). For every color in your design (CMYK process color), you need to re-run your print after you've loaded in a new ribbon. They were the first, so everyone wanted one, but they haven't changed much since they were introduced, and they still use the same process and still only accept 15" media. And they STILL cost $15,000 to purchase new! You can buy an eco-solvent Versacamm for less than that!

Things may have changed...some...but as I said, Mark works with Gerbers every day at his day job, and he absolutely hates them.

These are the things that he's told me about them.

You're MUCH better off buying a Graphtec or Roland machine, plus you'll save TONS of money!


----------



## SketchBox (Jan 4, 2008)

awsome thanks for the info.


----------



## Robin (Aug 28, 2006)

> You wouldn't be able to use t-shirt vinyl with a sprocket-fed machine, and they're very wasteful.


yes you can, thermoflex comes punched, as does vinyl from specialty materials. You just have to request it. I dont find it wasteful.

We have a gerber plotter, and its the cutter my husband uses. He loves it.......I prefer the Roland friction feed cutter. Ther gerber is fast, and is a work horse!! We have had it going on 8yrs now, and absolutely no troubles with it.



> One example of how Gerber rests on their laurels: They were one of the first (if not THE first) to come out with a vinyl printer, called the Gerber Edge. It's a thermal printer (meaning it uses ribbons), and only prints about 11" wide on 15" media (only). For every color in your design (CMYK process color), you need to re-run your print after you've loaded in a new ribbon. They were the first, so everyone wanted one, but they haven't changed much since they were introduced, and they still use the same process and still only accept 15" media. And they STILL cost $15,000 to purchase new! You can buy an eco-solvent Versacamm for less than that!


This is true, but Im not sure what you are saying about the fonts....we havent had any issues with fonts, or files sent by customers. Things may have to be vectorized....but even that has gotten easier with the upgrades in the software.

So.......some like it, some dont. It all depends on what you want to do with it. 

I would contact you local gerber distributor, and ask for names of folks in your area that have what you are thinking of buying. Ask if they give you a demo, and pick their brains about it. We get it quite often with some of our equipment and are always happy to help out, and give our opinions on our machines.


----------



## Chani (Jun 18, 2007)

Hi Robin,

I wasn't aware that some t-shirt vinyl was available punched. Sorry for that mis-information.

Also, I'm going on all second-hand information, so I appreciate your first-hand knowledge of these machines.

That said, the one that was linked to was a friction fed machine, so the issue of punched vinyl is moot.

Thank you for responding.


----------



## Robin (Aug 28, 2006)

not a problem. But I think its all a personal thing. We bought the roland friction feed cutter, and I love it. Its more my speed lol Hubby loves his gerber edge. So the roland is next to my computer and the edge is next to his


----------



## Chani (Jun 18, 2007)

Does the Edge cut now?!? I was under the impression that it was a printer only...


----------



## Robin (Aug 28, 2006)

no the edge doesnt cut. We take it from the edge to the plotter. 

I just reread what I wrote...sorry, the edge doesnt cut, but the envision plotter that goes with the edge is what does the cutting. 

Sorry about that.


----------



## XYLisa (Jan 20, 2008)

we bought a gerber hs15 plus cutter and it's been a workhorse. never had a bit of problem with it, we use it everyday in our sign shop. we also have a gerber edge that we bought when they first came out and it is a very good machine but with the changes in technology, I would opt for one of the new wide format machines and not an Edge nowadays.


----------



## Stitch-Up (May 26, 2007)

Gerber equipment is very well made. Their printers will print all day and everyday, feed into the plotter and it will cut all day & everyday.

With Gerber equipment you can print and cut 50 metres at a time and it will be deadly accurate - leave it and go to bed 

They will print white and metallics and you'll never have problems with nozzle cloggs.

John


----------

